# Living Yang Taijiquan teachers  - Who do you want to train with



## Xue Sheng (Apr 16, 2013)

Who are the living Yang Taijiquan teachers out there that you would like to train with, and if you like...why

I shall start, and I may be the only post since there seem to be so few Taiji people on MT these days and since Yang is a subset of that there are fewer Yang stylist on MT these days as well

1st: My Yang Shifu - Why, that is obvious he is highly skilled, well trained and in a lineage I like
2nd: Tung Kai Ying - Why, same lineage as my sifu, a couple removed, but in the family of that lineage and also highly skilled
3rd: Vincent Chu -  Lineage from Yang Shouzhong , via his father Gin Soon Chu, and Vincent is supposed to be very skilled

There is a 4th guy in Beijing that intrigues me but I cannot remember his name at the moment and I am not exactly sure I would go to Beijing just to train with him, but if I was there and came across his class and was allowed to join in, I would


----------



## East Winds (Apr 16, 2013)

Coach Christopher Pei of the US Wushu Academy.  I had the pleasure of working with him when he came to Nottingham between 2000 - 2012. Why - because he trained with Yang Zhen Ji, Fu Zhong Wen and Yang Zhen Duo. + He's a really nice guy.

Very best wishes


----------

